# Regular Lodges in Mexico



## darsehole (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello brothers, 

I will be in the Playa Del Carmen area of Mexico for the first week of November. I'm looking at visiting a lodge, if available, but I'm having difficulty finding anything in the State of Quintana Roo (Cozumel, Cancun, PDC, etc.) Now, there are three different Grand Lodges in Mexico, (that I know of), one being recognized by UGLE, (that doesn't have any lodges on the east coast), one that has amity with UGLE, that I can't find useful information on, and one being non-regular. 

Obviously, I'd like to visit a lodge that is on the level. If anyone has any information they can pass on, or can direct me to a lodge, individual, or website, it would be appreciated. 

Fraternally


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 5, 2014)

Closest regular Lodges I could find are in Campeche. Sorry.


----------

